# TiVo Online has suddenly stopped playback



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, really it's become sporadic. I've communicated with TiVo about this, but haven't had a resolution. My Roamio Pro has begun refusing to stream content (in home) over the online.tivo.com site. Using chrome, adblocker disabled on the online.tivo.com site (just to be sure).

Sometimes the little play button appears, sometimes it doesn't. When it does and you select it, the video playback window appears but the video doesn't play. 

Have tried multiple computers, browsers, etc. Even a Mac. 

Oddly, the tivo app on my phone, which has that "restart streaming device" feature is refusing to restart the device (attached screenshot). Is anyone else experiencing a similar issue?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I recommend a cold reboot (pull power cord for about 30 sec.)


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Good idea. It's plugged into a UPS battery backup and is rarely ever restarted by pulling the plug. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

No dice. 

Until today I never checked our other Roamio, but it's doing the same thing. Seems to be the online.tivo website, not my hardware. :-/


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Try different browser such as firefox. (I'm using firefox and it works for me). online.tivo.com is using flash for playing videos so it's likely there's some issue with flash not working properly for you.


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Definitely not flash. When I visit : Flash Player Help I can see the clouds moving in the animation (while using chrome). I will have to call them and escalate I suppose.


----------



## BlueWind (Aug 17, 2005)

I also cannot stream videos via Tivo Online to my Windows 10 PC five feet away from my Roamio. I get the "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time." The Windows PC and Tivo are on the same LAN subnet. I tried Firefox, Edge, and Internet Explorer. None work.

Oddly my iphone with the Tivo app works fine.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

any resolution to this?
We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location

blah blah after that on a Windows 10 PC. The email we get on all the great features of the Bolt state that streaming to PC out of home works.. So far not so much. The phone works, but why do I want to watch on a 4" screen when I have 13" available 2' from my nose!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

In home streaming is working fine for me with Win10 and Linux, via Chrome, from my Roamio Plus. There was a hiccup with the Windows box, and I got the "unable to detect device" error. I logged out of online.tivo.com and logged back in again, and it started working fine.


arw01 said:


> any resolution to this?
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location
> blah blah after that on a Windows 10 PC. The email we get on all the great features of the Bolt state that streaming to PC out of home works.. So far not so much. The phone works, but why do I want to watch on a 4" screen when I have 13" available 2' from my nose!


I didn't think out of home streaming to a PC was supported yet. I have never tried it. If it is supposed to finally be working, maybe logging out and logging back in will help with this too. Hopefully my Bolt ships/arrives soon. I will definitely try streaming, in home and OOH.

arw01, I think you need to update your sig.  Guessing one of those lifetime boxes has been replaced by a Bolt?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I didn't think out of home streaming to a PC was supported yet.


It's not supported as far as I know.

Scott


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

arw01 said:


> any resolution to this?
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location
> 
> blah blah after that on a Windows 10 PC. The email we get on all the great features of the Bolt state that streaming to PC out of home works.. So far not so much. The phone works, but why do I want to watch on a 4" screen when I have 13" available 2' from my nose!


Streaming has not been available out of home via Computer. Isn't to this time. I think you may have misread whatever you saw? The last email (which was sometime ago) clearly said while at home on a computer which is no change.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

That feature was to have gone into beta last Fall, and some people were able to do it for a period, possibly inadvertently.


----------



## cubdukat (Nov 15, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> That feature was to have gone into beta last Fall, and some people were able to do it for a period, possibly inadvertently.


When did they stop offering that option? Up until recently, I had been able to watch things recorded on my Bolt at Starbucks through Chrome.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cubdukat said:


> When did they stop offering that option? Up until recently, I had been able to watch things recorded on my Bolt at Starbucks through Chrome.


Wow--I haven't heard of people being able to do this since last year, Fall/Winter. Wonder if you had found some sort of back door.

Will have to experiment next time I'm out--this didn't work on IE 11 (out of the house) for me, as of last month when I tried on a library PC.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Firefox... I regularly lose the ability to see any shows listed at all (like every session, after watching a show or two). Usually a logout/login fixes this. Sometimes a cache clear is needed.
Since I see it over and over, I have learned to hate that it shows you a screen that tells you you need to login, and then the login screen!!


----------



## evolved (Oct 25, 2011)

BlueWind said:


> I also cannot stream videos via Tivo Online to my Windows 10 PC five feet away from my Roamio. I get the "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time." The Windows PC and Tivo are on the same LAN subnet. I tried Firefox, Edge, and Internet Explorer. None work.
> 
> Oddly my iphone with the Tivo app works fine.


I have this exact same error on all my Windows PCs. I can use Tivo Online with my iPhone and iPad just fine, but not on my PCs. Has there been any concrete solution to this yet? I've tried everything suggested here but nothing has worked.


----------



## fastermac (Jun 9, 2002)

Can't watch recorded shows on Roamio Pro from TiVo Online on home network. I am using an iMac with OS 10.12.5 and Verizon Fios. Get the error message below:
Problem Playing Show
We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time.


----------



## theredsox (Jul 15, 2017)

fastermac said:


> Can't watch recorded shows on Roamio Pro from TiVo Online on home network. I am using an iMac with OS 10.12.5 and Verizon Fios. Get the error message below:
> Problem Playing Show
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time.


This started for me 2 days ago. I can watch on my TV and everything records ok, but suddenly tivo online doesn't work. It's a terrible error message because it sees new recordings, the site can obviously see my box. Only the actual video playback doesn't work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

theredsox said:


> This started for me 2 days ago. I can watch on my TV and everything records ok, but suddenly tivo online doesn't work. It's a terrible error message because it sees new recordings, the site can obviously see my box. Only the actual video playback doesn't work.


There is a new notice on TiVo Online complaining that Flash Player is not running. I have always had it installed, but usually not enabled. Something changed. I'm using IE11.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

Just checked on this too. Having the same problem... I had to use the Tivo app on my android phone to "set up streaming" again, but still no joy streaming from online.tivo.com... Time for some support tickets...


----------



## Jamesc7853 (Jul 17, 2017)

Was working Fine last week but all of a sudden it stopped and now "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time." I'm using Chrome and am on my home network.
Same issue as others, the application SEES my recorded shows on my Roamio Pro (So connection is fine) but now fails to play them.


----------



## Jamesc7853 (Jul 17, 2017)

I called and put in a support request.
The Rep indicated it was the first they heard of the issue.
might help if others put in a request as well.
Will post any updates I receive


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Tivo Online streaming is not working to my computer either. Anyone have any luck getting it working again? I haven't been home long enough to call Tivo about the issue.


----------



## speed_phreak (Apr 6, 2006)

NM.. maybe that is a bad idea with the Tivo being "under new management" and all...


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Same problem here with Roamio Plus. Works with phone and tablet but not with Tivo online. Chatted with Tivo support, no joy. Must call he said.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Submitted a support ticket just for sh**s and giggles. This is the response:



> Dear So-and-so,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.
> If you cannot do streaming using online.tivo.com.Please try to do a Force Connection on your TiVo box. Then try to access it again. *Make sure that they are on the same network*.
> ...


Emphasis mine. I put in the ticket specifically that I am on the same network as my TiVo when I see the problem. So methinks this is a canned respond with a low probability of success. But I'll try anyway just to rule it out.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

FWIW, I don't have any problem streaming using online.tivo.com from my Bolt or Roamio Plus to my Win 10 PC running Chrome, in-home, same network. I can see my shows, and I can play them.

I didn't do anything to "fix" it. AFAIK, it's never been broken for me. Sorry.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

No need to be sorry. Glad it's working for you. It's not for me and apparently a few others.

You running Windows is what's different from me. I'm on a Mac. Maybe that's the issue, or may have nothing to do with it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mlsnyc said:


> You running Windows is what's different from me. I'm on a Mac. Maybe that's the issue, or may have nothing to do with it.


Is everyone else with a streaming problem on a Mac? FWIW, I just successfully streamed to my Linux (Ubuntu 17.04) machine, running Chrome. Also, both cases, Win10 and Linux, was wireless for my PC, wired for my TiVos. It's possible the last time I tried streaming via online.tivo.com to a PC was when I posted to this thread back in April. Not my normal use model. I'm more likely to stream to my Android phone or tablet. I don't have any Apple device to test.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

I just installed a new Java update and it is working for me again. I'm using a Mac and Safari.


----------



## fastermac (Jun 9, 2002)

blips said:


> I just installed a new Java update and it is working for me again. I'm using a Mac and Safari.


Just updated Java and that did the trick. Working now. Thank you for posting the info blips!

And thanks to justen_m for suggesting it might be a specific problem on the Mac.

iMac OS 10.12.6, Safari 10.1.2 and Java 8 Update 141 build 15


----------



## frendli (Jul 6, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Is everyone else with a streaming problem on a Mac? FWIW, I just successfully streamed to my Linux (Ubuntu 17.04) machine, running Chrome. Also, both cases, Win10 and Linux, was wireless for my PC, wired for my TiVos. It's possible the last time I tried streaming via online.tivo.com to a PC was when I posted to this thread back in April. Not my normal use model. I'm more likely to stream to my Android phone or tablet. I don't have any Apple device to test.


I am having this problem on TiVo bolt using the TiVo app on iPhone with iOS 9.x. I was streaming a show to my phone and it stopped suddenly and hasn't worked since, on that or any other show I've tried to stream. I can still access my TiVo via the app, just can't stream anything any more. Never had any issue before yesterday.

I tried updating the app just now with no help.

Anyone else?


----------

